# mac os bundle and interactive console program



## vlibertiaux (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am migrating a vtk project from windows to mac os.  I successfully completed all the steps but one:

the vtk based program needs to capture keyboards event which is not possible on Mac OS X unless it is wrapped in a bundle.

I thus compiled it this way and test programs are working fine BUT my project is not.  This project is an interactive console application which requires the user to enter input read from the stdin. However, once wrapped in the bundle, the application shows nothing on the console and closes immediately.  I tried to redirect stdin and stdout but was unsuccessful. 

So my question is: how can I have access to the input and output of my command line program through the console ?

I thank you very much for any help.

Best regards,

V.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 2, 2011)

There is a programming area of this forum. However, this is not it.

You want the console to pipe its output to the executable of your application bundle. You must redirect stdout of the console to stdin of your application.


----------

